# re-labeling t-shirts, what info needs to be included?



## dksf (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm re-labeling my tee shirts. What needs to be included on label? If there is a website that explains re-labeling I would greatly appreciate the information. Thanks


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: re-labeling, what info needs to be included?*

In a nutshell, you have to have garment content, country of origin, washing instructions and your full company name or an RN#. You can use your own RN# or simply use the one that came on the original tag.

Here is the FTC website with complete requirements: Threading Your Way Through the Labeling Requirements Under the Textile and Wool Acts

Easiest, safest way is to make sure your label contains everything the label has that you are replacing other than the brand name.


----------



## dksf (Nov 21, 2009)

*Re: re-labeling, what info needs to be included?*

Thanks for your help. ds


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

This post might also be helpful: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t17483.html


----------



## tuan (Nov 11, 2006)

Do you need to include the little icons (I think they are wash/care icons?) or that can be written?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

tuan said:


> Do you need to include the little icons (I think they are wash/care icons?) or that can be written?


Written or icons. Your choice.


----------

